# mal wieder telekom



## Markus (24 April 2009)

mein sack ist gerade wieder ganz ganz kurz davor zu platzen...
ich habe denen jaetzt mal ne mail geschickt, sicher kann jeder ein lied davo singen.

leider gibt es ja keine alternative und wir sind sowas von abhängig von denen, das ist ein verbrechen was die machen!



> 1. was soll diese scheisse mit den ganzen daten die ich eintippen muss um dieses drecksformular hier auszufüllen?
> wenn ich eingeloggt bin habt ihr doch diese ganzen daten!
> die kundennummer muss ich sogar zweimal eingeben!
> dann der schwachsinn mit der buchungsnummer!
> ...


----------



## Astralavista (24 April 2009)

*hehehehe*
Wasn geiler Brief. *ROFL*Bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt.
Poste die doch bitte auch mal hier.
Hatte bisher mit dem Verein noch keine Probleme außer dem Bundesweiten Netzausfall vor ein paar Tagen.
Hab mich da nur gefragt wie die wohl die T-Mobile Bereitschaft angerufen haben *gg* Wahrscheinlich hats deswegen auch so lange gedauert bis das System wieder lief.


----------



## kolbendosierer (24 April 2009)

Hi,

so hast du das geschrieben.RESPEKT.

Robert


----------



## Ralle (24 April 2009)

Deshalb komm ich ja auch lieber nicht zum Forumstreffen. Der Markus haut mir doch gleich eine rein, wenn ich nicht pünktlich 7:00 Uhr zum Frühstück antrete.  Und dann gibts sicher auch kein Nutella.  NöNö!

Ja, das mit der Rechnung habe ich auch schon durch. Für eine Papierrechnung, die man bekommt, verlangen die glaube ich so um die 1€ extra. Außerdem steht Doppel drauf. Das mit der Signatur kapier ich auch nicht. Wie kommen die mit dem Scheiß durch?


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 April 2009)

Prima umgesetzt!!!

Ich bin bei dem Laden auch Kunde... 
Als ich mal eine DSL-Störung hatte sollte ein Kundendiensttechniker vorbeikommen... Ich habe keinen gesehen, aber es funktionierte dann irgendwann wieder. Auf der nächsten Rechnung waren fast 100€ für den Einsatz extra drauf. Als ich dann anrief um zu fragen, was der Scheiß soll, hieß es nur: Der Techniker war bei Ihnen und muss auch bezahlt werden!

Da habe ich der Madame erzält, dass ich auch im Kundendienst tätig bin. Und ich muss bei jedem Einsatz ein Protokoll schreiben, was ich warum gemacht habe. Ich fahre nie zurück, bevor mir einer den Zettel unterschrieben hat.

Jetzt wollte ich gerne den Bericht des Technikers sehen, wo meine Unterschrift für seine Dienstleistungen drauf sein sollte. Das konnten die Vögel natürlich nicht belegen. Irgendwann kam 'ne Mahnung und sie wollten mir das Telefon abstellen, wenn ich nicht zahle.

Das Wort "Anwalt" wirkt manchmal wunder!!!

Die Geschichte ist nun über 2 Jahre her und ich habe bis heute nicht bezahlt... Komisches Volk, was die da beschäftigen...
Aber den Anschluss habe ich immer noch.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Markus (24 April 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, das mit der Rechnung habe ich auch schon durch. Für eine Papierrechnung, die man bekommt, verlangen die glaube ich so um die 1€ extra. Außerdem steht Doppel drauf. Das mit der Signatur kapier ich auch nicht. Wie kommen die mit dem Scheiß durch?


 
jepp, aber als ich den vertrag gemacht habe war davon keine rede...

wie die damit durchkommen? es könnte ja z.b. so sein:

80% der kunden werden schon in der hotline absichtlich abgewimmelt, die kommen garnicht erst zu einem persönlichen ansprechpartner durch und geben entnerft auf. das ist beabsichtigt!
die probleme der anderen 20% hört sich irgend so eine schnalle an, komentiert das mit "hmmm" und "ja" und "da kann ich auch nichts machen" oder bestenfalls bekommt man noch ein "da müssen sie sich noch an XY wenden" das wird soweit getrieben bis auch diese 20% entnerft aufgeben und den schwanz einziehen.

das ist alle pure absicht, die hotline ist lediglich eine art aushungerstrecke für die 20% die zäh genug waren der warteschleife stand zu halten.

resultat aus dem ganzen:
ES PASSIERT NICHTS!
warum auch, wir trottel haben ja sowieso keine andere möglichkeit, als dankbar monatlich für die nutzung eines netzwerkes zu bezahlen das wir eigentlich selber gekauft haben als der laden noch in staatliche hand war bevor man ihn inkl. der zu 100% abhängigen kunden diesem heuschreckengesoxe zum fraß vorgworfen hat!


----------



## mariob (24 April 2009)

Hallo Markus,
den Frust kann ich gut verstehen, aber da ist Prinzip dahinter. Wie in jedem anderen dieser Läden auch. Versuche doch bitte mal eines: Kannst Du jemand aus dem Vorstand erreichen, um Dich zu beschweren? Das klappt bei keinem dieser Halsabschneider, wie auch immer die heißen mögen. Heuschrecken - das ist das Stichwort. Entpersonalisierung der Verantwortung - auch schön in der Politik zu beobachten, bei Dir selbstverständlich nicht. Zur Zeit fängt denen aber die Scheiße an um die Ohren zu fliegen. Und wie ich gerne sage, nicht zum erstenmal, da werden demnächst noch einige feststellen das der Porsche vor der Tür nicht eßbar ist. Wählen gehen und diesem blöden Wahlcomputer einen Virus einpflanzen oder halt den Stimmzettel im schlimmsten Fall ungültig machen und dieses weiterpropagieren ist die Devise. Mist aber der einzig gangbare Weg.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 April 2009)

Hehe, da haste ja zweeehundert Puls...

Ist dein Anschluss bei den Telekomikern als Privat- oder Geschäftskunde gemeldet?
Ich musste feststellen dass das ein himmelweiter Unterschied ist. Privat bin ich auch bei denen:
 Problembehebung beim DSL drei Tage bis man mal an der Hotline durchkommt, dann nur Idioten am Apparat ("leuchtet bei ihnen das grüne Lämpchen?"). Hat über eine Woche gedauert bis die das gebacken bekommen haben.

Dann habe ich den DSL-Anschluss bei uns in der Firma mal umgestellt. Als es da Probleme gab bei der "Business"-Hotline angerufen. Da saß sofort ein Techniker dran, der wußte von welchem Anschluss ich anrufe, welcher Kunde ich bin, und hatte in 10 Sekunden den DSL-Anschluss diagnostiziert.
Kann sein dass das Zufall war, ich war auf jeden Fall erstaunt dass die auch anders können wenn sie nur wollen.


----------



## IBFS (24 April 2009)

Drückt in die Tasten Jungs:

http://gerhardweb.de/fluchomat.htm


Schönes WE!

Frank


----------



## crash (24 April 2009)

Ich hab den Scheiss bei der Telekoma vor vielen Jahren gekündigt. - in einer Zeit als wir noch vernünftiges Geld hatten. 
Das hält doch kein Mensch aus was die verzapfen.
Die kriegen aber auch NIX gebacken.


----------



## Markus (24 April 2009)

crash schrieb:


> Ich hab den Scheiss bei der Telekoma vor vielen Jahren gekündigt. - in einer Zeit als wir noch vernünftiges Geld hatten.
> Das hält doch kein Mensch aus was die verzapfen.
> Die kriegen aber auch NIX gebacken.


 
was hast du dann jetzt? bzw. was gibts für eine alternative?


----------



## Markus (24 April 2009)

noch so eine glanzleistung von diesem laden, die einige hier sogar mehr oder weniger direkt betrifft:

sicher kennt ihr die seite: http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/
eine sehr informative seite in der sehr viel arbeit steckt.

anfangs war diese unter der domain http://www.e-online.de/ ereichbar. bis irgendso ein dreckspack - dessen namen mir grad nicht einfällt - den betreiber verklagt hat weil die domain des dreckspacks angeblich ähnlich klingt...

als ich das erste mal auf diese elektronikseite war, da war BTX noch nicht abgeschaltet!

aber dem betreiber (einzelperson, vielleicht haus gebaut und familie) blieb kaum was anderes übrig als sich dem dreckspack zu beugen. so ein rechsstreit ist für ein dreckspack mit einem grif in die portokasse erledigt, die hetzten einem dann mehr anwälte auf den halt als man selber leute kennt - der seitenbetreiber hingegen hätte mit einem solchen rechtsstreit ALLES aufs spiel gestetz.
auf der einen seite um weiterhin sein gutes recht zu behalten einen wichtigen und großatigen dienst an der allgeinheit zu leisten, und auf der anderen seite den kampf und somit sein gesammte existenz zu verlieren...


----------



## Markus (24 April 2009)

hier zum nachlesen:
http://www.das-elko.de/e-online.htm


----------



## Markus (24 April 2009)

sorry das ich heir mein eigenes forum mit monologen zuspamme, aber ich habe grad eine antwort bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Uhl,vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.Gern haben wir Ihre E-Mail-Adresse für unseren Service Rechnung per E-Mail geändert. Dazu erhalten Sie von uns noch eine weitere E-Mail mit einem Aktivierungslink. Zur Sicherheit Ihrer Daten ist es wichtig, dass Sie diesen Link aufrufen und bestätigen - erst danach können wir Ihnen die gewünschten Rechnungen erneut zusenden.In diesem Zusammenhang bitten wir Sie darum, den Link zu aktivieren und uns dann mitzuteilen, welche Rechnungen Sie nachgeschickt haben möchten. Alternativ können Sie sich Ihre Rechnungen auch schnell und bequem unter www.t-home.de/mail/info/kundencenter anschauen.Wenn Sie noch Fragen haben - nicht nur zu Rechnung Online, sondern auch zu unseren anderen Produkten und Tarifen - sind wir gern für Sie da. Senden Sie uns einfach eine E-Mail.Mit freundlichen GrüßenDeutsche Telekom AGKundenservicexxx--+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


 
DAS HAT DOCH KEINE SAU DA GELESEN!!!

Die antwort hat garantiert irgendein bot generiert...
morgen gehts weiter.


----------



## crash (24 April 2009)

ich bin bei EWE TEL
sonst gibts noch
Arcor
1&1
congstar (Telekom)
Alice
Vodafone
.
.
.
was weis ich wie die alle heißen

schau mal hier
http://www.toptarif.de/dsl/internetprovider


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2009)

crash schrieb:


> ich bin bei EWE TEL
> sonst gibts noch
> Arcor
> 1&1
> ...



Aber ich wette, für alle diese Anbieter finden sich mindestens genauso viele Negativbeispiele. Es ist insgesamt eine Frage der Kultur geworden und ich denke mal, das Niveau ist ganz ganz unten angekommen, auch dank der Computertechnik. Leider! Mehr wollen die im Grunde alle nicht, denn ein Mehr würde die Kosten erhöhen. *Aber* auch den Gewinn. Genau an dieser Stelle haben fast alle BWL-er ein Loch im Hirn, das raffen die nicht. Unsere Urgroßväter wußten das von alleine, wenn sie ein Geschäft aufzogen oder Handel trieben. Aber sowas bekommen heutige Manager nicht mehr beigebracht, die müssen dumm quatschen können und mit halbenglischen Fachbegriffen nur so um sich schmeißen und virtuelle Werte an der Börse vermarkten. Und natürlich einen ellenlangen, mindestens aus 5 Wörtern bestehenden Titel auf ihrer Visitenkarte führen. Würg.


----------



## kolbendosierer (25 April 2009)

Ich selbst hatte mit der Telekom noch nie Ärger.
Probleme gab es immer nur wenn ich wass für Bekannte gemacht habe.

Bei mir war mal nach Stromausfall der Splitter def. EIn Anruf --> 1h später rückruf --> 1 Tag später neuer Splitter da. War OK.

Was mich persönlich am meisten ankotzt, ist wenn ich in einen T-Punkt Laden gehe und die Pfeiffen da drin überhaupt keinen Plan haben.

Früher war das noch alles besser. 

Mitm Telefon bin ich noch bei der Telekom, mit d Internet bei 1und1.



> Aber ich wette, für alle diese Anbieter finden sich mindestens genauso viele Negativbeispiele.


 
*ACK*

Gruß

Robert


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> Die antwort hat garantiert irgendein bot generiert...
> morgen gehts weiter.


 
Das schöne daran ist aber du kannst schreiben was du willst, das Bot bleibt freundlich und verliert niemals die Geduld.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 April 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ... bzw. was gibts für eine alternative?



Hallo Markus, 

das mit den Alternativen ist so eine Sache, weil die "letzte Meile" 
ohnehin der Telekom gehört.

Aktuell haben wir in Biberach einen DSL-Anschluss von Versatel, der 
seit ca. 2 Wochen (08.04.09) gestört ist. Jeweils nach ca. 2 Min. geht 
das DSL-Modem offline, Telefonieren geht ohne Probleme.

In mehren Telefonaten und Mails wurde die Firmware der AVM-Hardware
rauf- und runterdiskutiert, obwohl wir zur Störungssuche die von Versatel 
gelieferte Hardware wieder installiert haben.

Für den 28.04.09 zwischen 08:00 und 12:00 Uhr ist nun ein Techniker
angekündigt, der die Leitung zur Vermittlungsstelle prüfen will. Und dieser
kommt von ??? ... der Telekom.

Meiner Meinung nach wurde hier viel Zeit verloren, weil Versatel sich
mehr oder weniger motiviert "selbst" darum kümmern wollte. Erst nach
massivem Druck hat Versatel den Techniker angefordert. 

Weiter liest man in der Presse, die Telekom würde die eigenen Kunden
bevorzugen und erst dann die Provider-Kunden bedienen (würde ich ja
auch so machen ).

Anderseits haben wir in Böblingen DSL6000 und in Ulm DSL16000 jeweils
von Arcor. Hier können wir uns weder über die Verfügbarkeit noch über
den Service beklagen. Wenn ich aber richtig informiert bin, hat Arcor 
in den Ballungsräumen eigene Technik in den Vermittlungsstellen und
ist dann im Zweifelsfall nicht auf die Telekomiker angewiesen.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle den Geschäftskundenberater der Telekom 
zur Auspeitschung antanzen lassen.


----------



## Solaris (25 April 2009)

Guten Morgen Forum,

auch ich könnte Bücher schreiben über die abgefahrenen Service-Leistungen unserer Kommunikations-Anbieter. Ich oute mich mal als 1und1-Kunde, bin seit einem Jahr ganz von der Telekom wech, das spart Geld und Nerven. Auch 1und1 hat ein langes Sündenregister (nicht bei mir), ich hatte aber nie einen Ausfall! 
Aber zur Verteidigung der Telekom muß ich sagen das speziell hier bei uns die Störungsbearbeitung in den letzten Jahren sehr viel dazugelernt hat und die Reaktionszeiten sehr kurz geworden sind, inklusive Rückruf, manchmal auch direkt vom Störungstechniker! Das war nicht immer so. Ich habe viele Kunden Telefonanlagentechnisch betreut, da bekommt man schon einiges mit. die Telekom hatte früher so eine Mecker-Telefonnummer, da wurde wirklich jeder Fall dem zuständigen Baubezirk um die Ohren gehauen, bis hin zu persönlichen Stellungnahmen! Keine Ahnung ob es das noch gibt, die Nummer stand sogar im Telefonbuch bei den Service-Nummern. Aber wer hat heute noch ein Telefonbuch aus Papier? 

Und wer hat denn seinen Anschluß noch bei der Telekom?


Mein persönlicher Spitzenreiter bei Service- und Störungsbearbeitung: Arcor, die haben hier ein Architektenbüro nach einer amtsseitigen Störung andertalb Wochen ohne Telefonanschluß gelassen, die Hotline: "der Fehler muß bei Ihnen liegen, unser Computer zeigt das bei uns alles in Ordnung ist"*ROFL*


----------



## Markus (25 April 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das schöne daran ist aber du kannst schreiben was du willst, das Bot bleibt freundlich und verliert niemals die Geduld.


 
tja aber das hier das bisherige ergebniss:




> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,damit Sie künftig Ihre Rechnung automatisch per E-Mail erhalten, bestätigen Sie Ihren Wunsch bitte mit einem Klick auf diesen Link:xxxxxxxSollte der Link nicht funktionieren, kopieren Sie bitte die gesamte Linkadresse in die Adresszeile Ihres Browsers.Sie können Ihre Rechnungen auch jederzeit im Kundencenter unter www.telekom.de/rm/kundencenter einsehen.Wichtiger Hinweis: Falls sich Ihre E-Mail-Adresse ändert, geben Sie Ihre neue Adresse bitte umgehend in Rechnung Online in den "Einstellungen" unter "E-Mail-Funktionen" ein, damit wir den Versand an Ihre gewünschte E-Mail-Adresse weiterhin gewährleisten können.Haben Sie Fragen zu Rechnung Online? Viele Informationen finden Sie mit einem Klick auf einen der Links im Anschluss an diese E-Mail. Sie können auch einfach unser Kontaktformular unter www.telekom.de/rm/service/kontakt nutzen oder uns über die kostenlose Servicenummer 0800 33 08193 anrufen. Unsere Kundenberater sind gern für Sie da.Mit freundlichen GrüßenIhre Telekom


 

dieses gesoxe will das ich dad rauflicke!
ist ja klar was dann passiert, "sie haben das am xx.xx.xxx doch selber veranlast - ein rckwechsel auf papierrechnung ist zwar möglich, kostet aber ab jetzt 1€"

nächste woche gehe ich in den t-punkt.
wenn ich bei google nach dem t-punkt in ravensburg (da gibts sogar zwei, ein extra großer business-t-punkt sogar) suche, dann finde ich keine öffnungszeiten und nur die übliche 0800 33... servicenummer. das sieht man doch mal wieder am deutlichsten das die regelrecht angst haben das ihre kunde da anrufen!


die alternative sind alle frn arsch, selbst wenn die anbieter bis in die städte oder größeren ortschaften eigene technik verbaut haben (zb arcor), dann ist das letzte stück bis in das haus immer noch von der doofcom angemietet.

und das die sich dann erst recht quer stellen, das kan ich nach vollziehen.


----------



## Markus (25 April 2009)

habt ihr schon mal mit diesem kundencenter gearbeitet?

wenn ich meine rechnugnen downloaden will, dann geht das nicht einfach so...

ICH MUSS DEN DOWNLOAD BEAUFTRAGEN!!!

Auftragsdatum: 25.04.2009 13:01
Vorraussichtlich verfügbar am: 26.04.2009 13:01

also morgen muss ich mich erneut einloggen um die rechnung downzuloaden...

WO LEBEN DIE DENN BITTE???

merken die nicht wie doof sie sind?


----------



## argv_user (25 April 2009)

Das Problem sehe ich darin, dass die Telekom versucht, ihren Kunden die Rechnung Online unterzuschieben ohne dass es jemandem großartig auffällt. Das ist der sog. Sommer-Ansatz, dem die "Firma" weiterhin folgt.
Dass jetzt einer kommt und mault, ist vorhersehbar. Abhilfe ist das Internet und die "kostenlose" Hotline; das bremst die meisten aus.

Apropos: Wer kennt denn einen TK-Anbieter, der freiwillig Papierrechnungen verschickt?
Bei der Telekom kenne ich es so: wenn sie keine Abbuchungserlaubnis haben, dann kommt die Rechnung per Post. Gilt jedenfalls für Altverträge.

Ich weiß aber jetzt nicht ob man überhaupt noch ohne Abbuchungserlaubnis einen Neuanschluss bekommt.


----------



## argv_user (25 April 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> merken die nicht wie doof sie sind?



Einige schon, aber die haben einen Arbeitsvertrag!


----------



## bike (25 April 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber jetzt nicht ob man überhaupt noch ohne Abbuchungserlaubnis einen Neuanschluss bekommt.



Eigentlich nicht, doch ich habe die Abbuchungsgenhmigung widerrufen, da die papierlose Rechung kein Dokument ist, das vor Gericht stand hält.
Und wenn etwas nicht stimmt, dann wird es schwer sein Geld zurück zu bekommen.

Man hat auch gegen Anbieter Rechte. Alice hat mir fast 5 000€ bezahlt, nachdem sie ein Jahr mich verarscht haben.


bike


----------



## Markus (25 April 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Man hat auch gegen Anbieter Rechte. Alice hat mir fast 5 000€ bezahlt, nachdem sie ein Jahr mich verarscht haben.
> 
> 
> bike


 

wieviel zeit hast du in die 5 riesen investiert?


----------



## Solaris (25 April 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Alice hat mir fast 5 000€ bezahlt, nachdem sie ein Jahr mich verarscht haben.



Hast Du die erpresst?


----------



## nade (25 April 2009)

Achhh Markus, hast mit meinen "Freunden" zu tun...
Kenne nur einen Techniker der Releblöd persönlich, allerdings hat er von der "Hardware" Ahnung, wenns um DSL geht, in Bezug zum Isntalieren der Software ist er auch etwas überfragt. Ok wohl ein "alter" Postler, der in seinem Alter nichtmehr was Neues lernen will, oder kann.
So zu Teleblöd, die haben bei mir schon seitdem ich meinen Anshcluss bei denen in Auftrag gegeben hatte es sich verschissen...
Erst "Vertrag" Damals im T-Punkt als Selbstanschluss bestellt und Unterschrieben, 3 Tage vordem die Aufschaltung war immernoch kein NTBA da, war vor DSL, dann hieß es es würde nicht gehen... dem Techniker ein Zeitfenster gesetzt, wo ich zu Hause war, nur kein Techniker kam. 3 Stunden später, aber eben ohne mich Antreffen zu können. Aber 100 DM haben wollen....
Srörung angerufen, Techniker solle rauskommen hieß es dann.. An deren "Postkasten" Digitalmultimeter raus und Leitungen Durchgemessen wo die SPeisespannung drau ist. Gefunden aber Verpolt... Leitung ebenso Verpolt aufgelegt un Zack da gings, aber Techniker kam auch nicht raus.


Es letzt erstmal wieder, Krachgeräusche auf der LEitung gehabt, die sowieso 2000 Angerufen (Direkte Technik) aber ne Pfeife dran gehabt... ei jahhhh es muß an ihrem Splitter liegen, der ist Kaputt... tauschen sie mal aus... Antwort von mir.. Doseklatscher nu iss ma gut mit de Lügemärcha kannst deiner Uromi erzähle das der Spliter Kaputt ist, und auch die wirds dir nicht Abkaufe *klacktuttututtttt*
Komisch nur, das wenn ma auf Kundendienst ist, und so eine Antwort gibt man nimmer zu Erscheinen brauch. Wohlgemerkt ohne wirklich geprüft zu Haben wodran es Liegt...
Ne halbe Stunde Später, wieder da Angerufen, eine Frau dran und der das Prob geschildert incl Bluff, dass ich den Splitter gewechselt habe, sie im Sys geguckt ja der Kollege hat ihnen ein neuen Splitter in Auftrag gegeben der ihnen kostenlos Zugesendet wird... 
Ich dadrauf nur das nützt mir aber jetzt nichts, euer "Hitlerkabel" ist trotzdem mit den Unzähligen Muffen die durch Baggerarbeiten nötig wurden Störanfällig ohne Ende (Trockenes Schlucken Ihrerseits) Sie meinen ?!?! Ei das Alte Kabel mit Papier Bitumen und Stoffummantlung.. Da Kommen 3 Tropen Wasser rein und gleich sind 20m von dem zu Adolfszzeiten verlegten Dreck Unbrauchbar...
*trockenesschlucke* ehmm ja ich überprüfe mal die Leitung, kann ich sie Zurückrufen?
JA könene sie die nummer Steht auf ihrem Bildschirm...
Ok aber telefonieren sie in der Zeit bitte nicht...
Jo klar..
3min Später sie Zurückgerufen, ja wir haben einen Teilnehmer/Erdschluss, morgen werden die Techniker gleich die Stelle ausfindig machen.....
Kann sie ein Techniker Morgen Zurückrufen?? 
Ja sicher, Handynummer gebt und Zack am nächsten Tag der Rückruf...
Haben die Stelle Ausfindig gemacht, morgen wird ihr Anschluss für ca 4 Stunden tot sein.
Ach so schnell haben sie den Alten H..Dreck ausgegraben und ersetzt?
Neinn das wird zu Teuer, das geht ja gleich in die 100000de. Ich nur mir egal, aber Störungen kosten unter Umständen RICHTIG Geld....
*lallblubb*
Nun zurück zu deinem Prob, Hat die Hi.... öhh Telekom deinen Anschluss wieder hingekriegt?

Zur Papierrechnung, wollten sie mir eine Vertragsänderung aufreden, ich erstmal wegen vermeindlich besseren Konditionen am Telefon ok... Krieg die Bestätigung und weil mehr nicht genannte Aspekte drin waren, die ich nicht wollt.. unter Anderm die Papierrechnung, gleich Wiederruf.
Erst groß Geheule ich nur ok, dann reich ich das weiter, wegen Verletzung der Privatsphäre und Unlauterem Wettbewerb.. und Zack er stellte wieder auf Papierrechnung um.
Ach Markus du kannst alles über 24H ausfall denen auch als Privatmann geltend Machen. Bekannte waren Umgezogen, Pünktlich wurde der "alte" Anshcluss abgeschlatet, aber der Neue im gleichen Vorwahlgebiet nicht wieder Aufgeschaltet... 1 Tag danach die Installation gemacht, allein das NTBA schon keine Spannung gehabt... die dann den Kundendienst angerufen und feuer Gegeben, das sie aufs Telefon angewiesen sind, und sie dann ALLE Hndyrechnungen denen Zuschicken... Zack noch nichteinmal halber Tag war auf einmal der Anschluss geschaltet
Immer nur Druck und Unverschämt sein.. das hilft bei dem Verein der meitn noch Monopolist zu sein, OK besser Staatlich..


----------



## Question_mark (25 April 2009)

*Das rosa Telekom Käppi*

Hallo Markus,

komm mal wieder runter von der Palme ....

Das Verhältnis mit der TelePlemPlem funktioniert im großen und ganzen recht gut. Die Verfügbarkeit und Geschwindigkeit (bei mir VDSL) ist in Ordnung. Man sollte nur beim Umgang mit der TelePlemPlem einige goldene Regeln beachten :

1) Niemals Software der Telekom installieren und benutzen, sondern alles     
    sofort im Sondermüll entsorgen.
2) Niemals Pakete mit Hardware der TelePlemPlem öffnen, sondern sofort  
    umweltschonend zur Entsorgung bei Deinem kommunalen Müllentsorger 
    abgeben. Den ganzen Rotz habe ich nach entsprechenden Erfahrungen 
    immer direkt entsorgt und kaufe die erforderliche Hardware wie Router, 
    Modem und Switches direkt beim Dealer meines Vertrauens um die Ecke.
3) Bei Anrufen von irgendwelchen in Call Centern arbeitenden Hartz4-
    Empfängern (im Auftrag der Telekom), sofort laut vernehmlich rülpsen und 
    laut rufen : "Eh Mutta, schick mal die Blagen an Kiosk, ich brauch noch Bier 
    und Zigaretten" *ROFL*
4) Niemals den bestehenden Vertrag ändern, das gibt ein absolutes Chaos
5) Das mit der Online-Rechnung war mir bei Vertragsabschluss bewusst. Da 
    ich für die Buchhaltung und das Finanzamt eine Papierrechnung zwingend 
    benötige, zahle ich halt bewusst einen Euro und ein paar Zerquetschte für 
    die Papierrechnung und die TelePlemPlem darf sich Ihre Online-Rechnung 
    dahin stecken, wo keine Sonne scheint.
6) Und zum Thema alternative Anbieter : Die Telekom ist einfach nur dumm 
    und dämlich, funktioniert aber im Großen und Ganzen recht gut, wenn man 
    die von mir oben benannten Punkte beachtet. 

Die alternativen Anbieter sind zwar auch dumm und dämlich, aber leider auch mit teilweise kriminellen Geschäftsbedingungen unterwegs. Da ich auch noch die Festnetz/Handy/Internet meiner noch im Studium befindlichen Tochter finanzieren darf, könnte ich hier noch einige Opern über Vodafone, Freenet und Konsorten singen, aber ich muss erstmal checken, ob meine RV solche Wahrheiten auch verteidigt und finanziert ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (25 April 2009)

*Wie man in den Wald ruft ..*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> 
> 1. was soll diese scheisse mit den ganzen daten die ich eintippen muss um dieses drecksformular hier auszufüllen?
> wenn ich eingeloggt bin habt ihr doch diese ganzen daten!
> ...



Markus, jetzt mal ehrlich : Wenn ich so eine Mail erhalten würde, könnte doch eine gewisse Abwehrhaltung beim Empfänger entstehen. Eine Mischung aus Rechtschreibefehlern und Beschimpfungen kann mich irgendwie nicht zu einer kooperativen Zusammenarbeit mit dem Kunden motivieren. Schildere doch einfach sachlich Dein Problem ohne irgendwelche Emotionen und Beschimpfungen. Und bitte höflich, aber bestimmt um Abhilfe...
Das hilft im Normalfall...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## bike (26 April 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> wieviel zeit hast du in die 5 riesen investiert?


So ca 2,5 Jahre ;-)
Zuerst den Ärger über fast ein Jhr und dann 3 Instanzen, das dauert.

Aber auf Grnd dieses Urteils haben sie sogar ihre Geschäftsbedingungenanpassen müssen.
Es ging um VoIP und ISDN mit Wandeler.
Und deren geheimnissevolle Box kann eben kein vollwertiges ISDN, doch meine Telefonanlage braucht ECHTES ISDN, daher der Ärger.

Ausserdem hat mein Anwalt sich einen neuen Ferrari gekauft, beim dem was er dafür bekam ;-)

bike


----------



## Markus (26 April 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

sicher nicht!
das ist das pack nicht wert!


----------



## crash (27 April 2009)

Hier ist noch mal eine Übersicht mit Kundenbewertung.
Bleibt die Frage ob die Bewertungen objektiv sind.
http://www.wieistmeineip.de/dsl-anbieter/vergleich.html


----------



## Question_mark (27 April 2009)

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> sicher nicht! das ist das pack nicht wert!



Dann fahr halt nach Tanger in Algerien, da kriegst Du für ein paar Euros eine Uzi samt Munition, aber die wirkliche Lösung kann das nicht sein. 
Anno dunnemals habe ich doch mal für einige Zeit in der Service-Leitstelle einer Firma mitgewirkt. Und weiss daher auch, wie man auf sowas reagiert 
Der aufgeregte und sich absolut wichtigtuende Dr. Dingsbumms vom Konzern XYZ will sofort den Prokuristen der Firma sprechen. Was glaubst Du wohl, wohin ich den verbunden habe ? Zum Kollegen nebenan *ROFL*
Und dann haben mein Kollege und ich den Typ immer zwischen uns hin-und herverbunden, der ist sehr schnell von Seiner Arroganz heruntergekommen.
Und im übrigen gilt : Wie man in denWald reinruft...
In der Leitstelle haben wir uns für wirklich nette Kunden manchmal ganz schön den Arsch aufgerissen, um die Kundenprobleme kurzfristig und kostengünstig zu beheben..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (27 April 2009)

@qm
es gibt viele positive beispiele was kundensupprt angeht: SEW, B&R, BECKHOFF, PILZ, in letzter Zeit habe ich häufiger mit D2 telefoniert, auch da ist es nicht annähernd so beschissen wie bei der telekom!

vermutlich sind die hotlines dieser firmen auch deshalb so gut weil die produkte weniger probleme machen und dort nicht soviel angerufen wird? oder weil einfach genug geld in diese arbeitskräfte investiert wird? oder eine kombination aus beidem?

aber es geht auch anders!

und wenn über telekom und co immer wieder hergezogen wird, und wenn alle immer wieder über den support und vor allem dessen praktische nicht erreichbarkeit jammern, dann hat das doch verdammt nochmal einen grund und es ist was wares dran!

und wenn die mich so verarschen, warum soll ich dann nett sein?
mag schon sein dass du das witzig gefunden hast als du damals im support warst, aber wenn ich dann auch noch von irgend so einem spasti so behandelt werde, dann ist es vorbei!

ICH werde sicher nicht nachgeben oder mich beugen, und schon garnicht wenn die trottel so kommen! ICH habe die scheisse nicht angerichtet, da ist eine telekom einfach nicht in der position etwas von mir zu erwarten!

übrigens, wenn bei bechoff, sew, oder sonst wem was mal nicht gleich funktioniert, dann schildere ich mein problem da auch sachlich und freundlich, und das funktioniert auch.
aber bei der telekom geht das nicht, bzw. man ist ja als anrufer nicht erwünscht und wenn man es zum persönlichen ansprechpartner schafft hat man irgendwie das gefühl man würde gerade stören. oder wie in dem beschrieben fall, man fleigt nach aufnahme der daten einfach aus der leitung...

also ich finde deine art wie du meinen umgang mit der telekom kritisierst völlig daneben!


----------



## Question_mark (27 April 2009)

*Teleplemplem*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finde deine art wie du meinen umgang mit der telekom kritisierst völlig daneben!



Wir müssen ja auch nicht immer und unbedingt gleicher Meinung sein. Nach meiner Erfahrung klappt das ganz gut mit der Telekom, solange man die Punkte aus meinem Beitrag #29 aus diesem Fred beachtet.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## stift (27 April 2009)

Also ich hab bisher nur schlechte erfahrungen mit der telekom gemacht. Seit fünf jahren sollen die nen eintrag im telefonbuch ändern. Ich hab schon 7 mal die kack hotline gewählt und gesagt, dass sie den namen ändern sollen. 
Bringen die einfach nicht auf die reihe. 
Aber als ich letztes jahr zu kabel deutschland gewechselt habe war mein name aber sowas von schnell aus m telefonbuch verschwunden...


----------



## OHGN (27 April 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> ......
> Und wer hat denn seinen Anschluß noch bei der Telekom?
> ..........


Die Leute, bei denen es nicht anders geht.

Also bei uns hier in der Region ist nur _*"DSL über Satellit"*_ möglich.
Und obwohl es, rein technisch gesehen, keinen Grund für einen Festnetzanschluss gibt (auch der Upload erfolgt über Satellit, man braucht also keine Rückleitung), verlangt die Telekom einen Festnetzanschluss (bei der Telekom, vesteht sich), damit man in den Genuss eines Internetzugangs über  *"DSL via Satellit"* kommen darf.:icon_twisted:


----------



## Markus (28 April 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> Die Leute, bei denen es nicht anders geht.
> 
> Also bei uns hier in der Region ist nur _*"DSL über Satellit"*_ möglich.
> Und obwohl es, rein technisch gesehen, keinen Grund für einen Festnetzanschluss gibt (auch der Upload erfolgt über Satellit, man braucht also keine Rückleitung), verlangt die Telekom einen Festnetzanschluss (bei der Telekom, vesteht sich), damit man in den Genuss eines Internetzugangs über *"DSL via Satellit"* kommen darf.:icon_twisted:


 
wie siehts bei euch mit mobilem internet aus?
da sind inzwischen bis zu 7,2mbit möglich - demnächst sogar 14,4


----------



## dtsclipper (28 April 2009)

Man kann T... ja durchaus so definierer:

Telekom ist, wenn die
Telekomplizen der
Telekomiker mit dem Telekombi ausrücken ( sollen ) um mit Telekomplizierter Telekombinatorik versuchen Telekomplizierte Telekomplikationen zu ... Telekomplizieren!

Aber hierzu ein paar Erfahrungen:
- An der Hotline den Namen merken
- wenn der nicht spurt nochmal probieren und mit dem Satz ... wie Ihrem Kollegen bereits versucht zu erläutern ... beginnen
- Ggf. den Vorgesetzten verlangen
- Auch hier dann den Namen / Diensstelle merken

Folgende Nummer probieren:

0228/181-0

Und denen erzählen man sei von der FAZ oder der Süddeutschen und hätte von folgendem gehört...

Und schon ist die Beschleunigung eines Eurofighters der Luftwaffe ein Dreck gegen die, wie die in Wallung kommen!

dtsclipper - der Alptraum der Hotline!

P.S. SIEMENS hat mit mir schon ähnliches erlebt...


----------



## OHGN (28 April 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> wie siehts bei euch mit mobilem internet aus?
> da sind inzwischen bis zu 7,2mbit möglich - demnächst sogar 14,4


Da, wo ich wohne eher schlecht....:-(
(UMTS)-Funkloch.
Es ist hier leider so, dass DSL oder auch UMTS nur in den Städten und deren näherer Umgebung verfügbar ist. 
Kommt man aufs platte Land raus, ist maximal ISDN oder eben besagtes Satelliteninternet drin.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 April 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> wie siehts bei euch mit mobilem internet aus?
> da sind inzwischen bis zu 7,2mbit möglich - demnächst sogar 14,4



Hallo Markus,

das sind erst mal die Maximalwerte aus der aktuellen Werbung.

Bei den Netz-Betreibern kannst Du aber anschauen, wie es im 
Moment aussieht:

*T-Mobile*
*Vodafone*
*E-Plus/Base*

Es sind zwar gerechnete Daten, sollten so einigermaßen passen.

Bei *O2* kann man seine Adresse prüfen.


----------



## nade (28 April 2009)

OHGN das habe ich bis vor nun etwa 4 Jahren auch erleben können. War allerdings bei Abbrüchen der 2 Kanal ISDN Leitung wohl zu oft etwas zu Pampig gegenüber den Support.
Allerdings hierzu ist noch zu Sagen, das DSL bis ca 500m Vor meinem Haus funktionierte. Was kam nun bei Rüber? DSL Lite in der Abgespecktesten Version ohne auhc nur in der Zeit mal einen Ausbau Anzudeuten...

dtsclipper ist die Telefonnummer die der Telekom ohne diese Hotline Unwissenden?

Und Markus immer erst freundlich, dann zumindest bei den Hotlines erst mit Kompetenz bluffen, oder man hat sie eben wirklich, und entsprechend die richtig blöd da stehn lassen.
Wie gesagt, etwas warten und dann wieder Anrufen, gibt den Nächsten Störungs"techniker" und wiederrum Bluffen mit vorher genannten Sachen, man hätte sie gemacht, ohne sie gemacht zu haben....


----------



## dtsclipper (29 April 2009)

nade schrieb:


> dtsclipper ist die Telefonnummer die der Telekom ohne diese Hotline Unwissenden?



Jep.
Zentrale der deutschen Telekom AG.

Aber bloß nicht abwimmeln lassen, die sagen gern ... haben sie schon die Hotline...  Rüde unterbrechen mit ... Was meinen Sie warum ich bei Ihnen anrufe? ...

dtsclipper


----------

